
Japan's Anti-Crime Orange Balls - eplanit
http://www.sobify.com/japans-anti-crime-orange-balls/
======
tired_man
It's an interesting concept, but makes that assumption that first, all the
clerks are capable of throwing a ball, and second, that they can actually hit
something they throw at.

Without wanting to be sexist, many girls who haven't been involved in sports
tend to throw a ball as if they have one foot stuck in a bucket and could only
be certain of the ball eventually hitting the ground.

IMHO, a better system would have a fixed sprayer at the door activated by a
two stage trigger that first requires the clerk to press switch and then
sprays when the door is opened.

